# HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD



## Justin Bieber (5. Oktober 2010)

*HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD*

Hallo Leutz,

Ich hab seit zwei Tagen einen Philips 42" LCD Full-HD.
Dieser hat eine Reaktionszeit von 0,001 ms.
Nun betreibe ich diesen an meinem Laptop über einen DVI-->HDMI Adapter.
Da es sich nicht anders lösen lässt, kommt der Sound aus meinem Laptop welcher ihn weiterleitet an die Anlage, Bild über LCD.

Das Problem ist, das der Sound zu schnell  oder das Bild zu langsam kommt, da eine Verschiebung von ca 0,5 - 1 Sekunde zu sehen, bzw. zu hören ist.
Woran kann das liegen ? HDMI müsste das Bild doch ziehmlich schnell zum Fernseher bringen und dieser sollte es mit einer RZ von 0,001ms auch dementsprechend wiedergeben.
Woran liegt es nun, dass Sound und Bild um eine Sekunde verschoben sind ?

Danke euch


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD*

Also das ein LCD-Fernseher eine Reaktioszeit von 0,001 Sekunden hat, bezweifle ich mal.
Solche Werte liefern meineswissens nur Plasma Geräte. Du müsstest im Menü des Fernsehers einen Punkt Audioverzögerung oder HD verzögerung  haben.
Das kann man Ein und Aus stellen, probier mal ob das was bringt.
Am HDMI Adapter dürfte es Nicht liegen, dann müsste jeder der einen Monitor ohne Lautsprecher hat selbiges Problem haben.
Ne richtige Lösung ist es zwar Nicht, leider könnte ich auch nur das Ausschlussverfahren probieren!


----------



## Justin Bieber (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD*

Eine Option für Verzögerung gibt es bei mir weder fürs Bild noch für den Ton.


----------



## Bensen (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD*

Was uns interessiert ist nicht die Reaktionszeit, sonder das Inputlag. Der TV braucht ein bisschen um das Bild darzustellen/aufzubessern. Wenn meine Eltern (Plasma) den selben Sender wie ich (Röhre) schauen, höre ich ein Echo von ihnen, weil deren TV länger braucht.
Wenn überhaupt müsste die Stereoanlage eine Option zur Audioverzögerung haben, um das Bild an das später erscheinende TV-Bild anzupassen. Die Funktion ist aber eher bei Heimkinoanlagen zu finden.


----------



## Justin Bieber (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: HDMI Bildverzögerung von einer Sekunde --> Philips LCD*

Gschmarri.. das hat nichts mit Inputlag zu tun, der wäre max 0,1-0,15 sek lang... eine sekunde wirst du bei einem lcd wie ich ihn habe nicht antreffen. Hab genug Nachbarn die einen vergleichbaren fernseher ohne dieses problem haben.. nur wissen diese leider auch keinen rat..
Wird das signal über scart verzögert ?


----------

